# Grandfather's Collection - Miranda/Canon AE-1



## bworthey42 (Oct 19, 2011)

I "inherited" two cameras from my wife's grandfather - a Miranda Sensorex and a Canon AE-1.  Both are in excellent condition and seem to be in working order - even have original paperwork with both of them.  I haven't messed around with them in a couple of years actually and have decided to get them out again and start taking pictures again. How can I ensure that they are truly in good working order?  I don't want these to be my "guinea pigs" when it comes to restoration and start taking them apart, etc. to clean and such.  There is a flash with the Canon that had batteries left in it that has corroded - suggestions on cleaning that?  Thanks for suggestions!

Here's what all I have:

Miranda Sensorex
35mm lens
50 mm lens
And a Vivitar flash that I think may go with it - not sure - it has a cord that looks like it can plug into the side of the camera

Canon AE-1
50mm lens
Canon Speedlite 188A flash


----------



## snowbear0924 (Oct 19, 2011)

I would get a couple rolls of B&W film and see what they do.  Just be aware if the meters require the old mercury batteries, you may have a hard time finding replacements.  ot be able to get mercury batteries for the meters.  I have an old Minolta rangefinder (c. 1974 or 1975) that I had not used since about 1978.  I pulled it out of a drawer and shot a roll of Kodak Tri-X with it to see if it still works (it does).  I couldn't get a battery so I took the dSLR along for metering.

For the corrosion, try a paste made with baking soda and an old toothbrush.


----------



## ADavis85 (Oct 20, 2011)

Another decent way to remove corrosion from easily accessible surfaces is a regular pencil eraser. Works wonders.

Good luck, hope everything works!


----------



## compur (Oct 20, 2011)

bworthey42 said:


> There is a flash with the Canon that had batteries left in it that has corroded - suggestions on cleaning that?



Vinegar will remove most or all of the corrosion caused by battery leakage.  If necessary the contacts should also be scrubbed clean -- a soft wire brush will work.  The flash may still not work however due to internal damage caused by the corrosion or just due to age-deterioration of the internal electronic components.


----------



## bworthey42 (Oct 20, 2011)

snowbear0924 said:


> I would get a couple rolls of B&W film and see what they do.



Is there any particular reason you would use B&W instead of color film?  There was actually a roll in there that I'm guessing I started a while back.  I snapped a few more pictures on it and am hoping to get it developed today - we'll see how it turns out.  I had purchased batteries for both of the cameras previously as well - don't remember now what I replaced them with, but did go to a reputable camera shop where I was living at the time to get the batteries.  

Thanks for the tips on cleaning.  I was thinking that would be the way to go about it, but wasn't sure on a flash, etc. - didn't want to do more damage.


----------



## orlovphoto (Nov 27, 2011)

black and white is just cooler than color


----------

